# Solo 134 Brush Cutter Question



## Freudianfloyd (Oct 10, 2020)

Can anybody give me a part # for the fuel line on this brushcutter? I'm not finding anything on the internet.

Thanks


----------



## DND 9000 (Oct 11, 2020)

Fuel hose part no: 60 63 328.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Oct 11, 2020)

DND 9000 said:


> Fuel hose part no: 60 63 328.


Thank you


----------

